# IUI July



## Biba11 (Nov 30, 2014)

It's a bit quiet on here! How is everyone getting on?


----------



## Molly Elizabeth (Apr 22, 2016)

Hi, I started injecting buserelin on day 2 of my cycle and then on day 5 I started menopur as well, but every other day. I'm now on day 7 and have my next scan booked for Wednesday. Fingers crossed I get a BFP as the IUI I had in April was a BFN


----------



## engineer1985 (Feb 7, 2016)

Doing my first cycle of Natural IUI this month. Doing my twice a day LH checks at the moment waiting for the right day to come. This is getting real now


----------



## Single1 (Feb 17, 2016)

Gosh it's very quiet this month.  Hoping to start treatment this month. Engineer1985 and MollyElizabeth please keep the board updated on how you are doing feels somewhat less scary when you can share others journey xx


----------



## engineer1985 (Feb 7, 2016)

The closer that actual day gets the more I worry....I am on Day 10 and got the worst cold I have had in ages (and that with this amazing summer weather outside). Have been googling IUI while having a cold for the past hour, but seems like general feel is that it's still ok to go ahead. I am just staying away from all my usual cures (-> Lemsip) which makes work slightly painful.

On top of that I am super worried that my OPK falls onto a Saturday evening. Was told that as long as it is on Saturday morning or Sunday any time I can go ahead with the cycle, but if it falls onto Saturday evening, the cycle has to be abandoned. It would be just my luck for it to fall onto Saturday night...


----------



## Single1 (Feb 17, 2016)

Awww I hope you feel better Engineer1985.  It's funny how diligent we get about taking medicine  when we are thinking about the possible bfp. I litterally  have the same fear re the weekend surge and  called my clinic with frantic questions  but with no pun intended we just have to think positive thoughts for this cycle


----------



## HighlandChick (Oct 29, 2013)

Hi everyone been off here for a while as was really struggling with the constant reminders of how hard this all is but in a better head space again so I'm back. Missed talking to people that understand 😊😊

Anyway whilst I've been away I've had a few more natural DIUI's which you can see have all been BFN's so for my last two cycles we are doing medicated cycles. 

I'm on cycle day 11 today. From day 2 I've been on gonal-f 150 every second day up to day 8. Scan on day 8 showed one follicle on the left measuring 14.7mm and one on the right measuring 9.5mm. Continued on gonal-f 150 daily and had another scan yesterday on day 10. Lining measures 9.5mm and one follicle on left measuring 15.7mm and another at 8.5mm and the one on the right shrunk a little to 9mm. Clinic have said to do gonal-f yesterday and today and trigger with ovitrille (I think that's how it's spelt) tonight at 2200 and iui on Tuesday. 

Haven't done a medicated cycle before so hoping this all sounds good to you ladies who have done medicated cycles before? 

Mrs B xx


----------



## engineer1985 (Feb 7, 2016)

Hi HighlandChick, I am on natural IUI so can't help with the medicated IUI question - but good luck for your cycle!

Single 1 how are you going? Luckily my surge came Sunday at lunch time, so I am just now waiting for my clinic to open up so I can give them a call and schedule the IUI for today.


----------



## Single1 (Feb 17, 2016)

Hi there, 

Highland chick, I too am on a natural cycle so cannot  help re your question but this site is so expansive.. I know someone has asked the same question so I hope you get an answer. 

Engineer1985,  fantastic news! Our bodies are fascinating and often pull it out the bag for us.  Well I follow a somewhat helpful cycle app.  So i was expecting to have a quick dash to the clinic Saturday morning or Monday . However on Thursday something told me to check.  I can feel ovulation with a strong one sided pain.  The first test had a flashing smiley at 18.00 so I thought I had a day or 2..As the pain got stronger I decided to try again (I'm a serial tester).  I didn't believe my eyes when I saw the static smiley as it came so quick in my cycle.. I'm just pleased I feel it as I defo would have missed it.  Then the panic set in....This is really happening. So i call first thing and go for my appt on Friday and am offically in my 2ww. I've read soooo much on here I don't know what's me and what's My mind over thinking.  I am bloated gassy n full. I know that this is because I'm a bit constipated as it's far too early for symptoms but there is that positive thought (wink wink) in the back of my mind. I also have cramping but again.. I had that last week so I will stop looking for things. 

I keep forgetting that I'm in 2ww tbh as the iui was just like a smear and over in seconds.  My nurse was amazing.  She smiled the whole time and made it super  stress free. 

Amazingly I went BACK to work after the procedure which is probably why I forget. I have however litterally locked away all tests to stop any early testing for fear of confusion. 

Good luck for all procedures happening shortly.. Positive  thoughts go to you all and I can't wait to hear how it went . X


----------



## Toni99 (Nov 21, 2013)

Hi ladies I had my 6th natural iui yesterday so test day is the 7th August how are u all doing let's pray we all get our BFP as you can see we had a positive on our 3rd cycle but lost our daughter in June last year just hope we get our baby we only have 1 more attempt after this and we have decided that is it for us we are self funding and can't afford to carry on 😢 Xxx


----------



## Single1 (Feb 17, 2016)

I'm crossing everything for us all Toni99


----------



## engineer1985 (Feb 7, 2016)

And so the 2ww begins....fingers crossed for all of us!


----------



## Toni99 (Nov 21, 2013)

When is everyone's test dates ladies? Xx


----------



## Single1 (Feb 17, 2016)

I know we have all just had our procedures but what are the  symptoms we are experiencing.  I genuinley believe mine are all in my head as I've read so many stories lol.


----------



## HighlandChick (Oct 29, 2013)

Hi ladies I had my DIUI this afternoon at 1215 so let the waiting begin 😩😩


----------



## Single1 (Feb 17, 2016)

Hi Ladies 

I know most have moved to the August 2ww area.. But for those who haven't how are you getting on? Unfortunately I got a BFN but I am still sending lots of 'positive dust' to all who are still to reach OTD xx


----------

